# 'The Pod' today



## johnnyTightlips (Jun 17, 2003)

im sure the results will come rolling in, but does anyone know if project x went?


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

I've tried calling Fuggles for an update, but I keep getting his answer phone


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Quick update, compliments of dave Wilkins.


Andy Barnes in the lead with a 9.8

Tim's cars are OK but he's just taken a redlight against Rocket Ronnie

All of the Top 16 cars are running 10 secs.

Mick (M6BEG) is having trouble launching his car. 

The RX7's are impressive.



As soon as I find out more, I'll post


----------



## johnnyTightlips (Jun 17, 2003)

mint, jasonO could you send me some pics of your car to harryblackburn(remove)@gmail.com please.


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Cheers for the update Jay


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Harry, YHM


----------



## adamgtr (Jun 25, 2004)

i was ment to go but got stuck on the m25 for 2 hours  sounds like im missing some good action


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Update from John Fuggles......

*Semi Final* Andy Barnes versus Rocket Ronnie.
Andy won this with a 9.6 v's 10.3 (Ronnie's best of day).

Gary from Gt-aRt has done his gearbox 

The *Final* is between Andy Barnes and Ron Kiddle.


Final will run in about 5 minutes, John will update me on the details as soon as he can


----------



## adamgtr (Jun 25, 2004)

would have thought ronnie would be running quicker. has he any problems with the car.


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Andy Barnes has won the final with a 9.75 @ 146mph

Ron Kiddel had a fabulous launch, got off the line really clean, and then something went bang 

I'm gutted for Ron, I don't know wwther to hope for a simple problem or a aserious one, either way it's such a shame to get so close, and have the car let go.

Knowing Andy, he'll eb disapointed too, as I reckon he would rather have raced for the win. He'l be as gutted as Ron.


Fair play though, Andy's times are fantastic, congratulations.


----------



## johnnyTightlips (Jun 17, 2003)

wear was bloody project x. top results to all, andys car is mega, no wonder he shouts about it so much


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Sorry, I don't have anything specific, but telephone calls into the pod are a PIA with bad coverage and extremely noisey back grounds. Full marks go to Fuggles for going to the press office to chat to me in relative serenity


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Abbey didn't have Project X there today, as it's not race ready at the moment, and several of their customers have parts of it on loan. They were there to support Ronnie, and all their other customers on the day. 

Ron Kiddel, lost 2nd gear off the line. Only a gearbox, which I suppose is a small blessing, but still a costly day out.


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

I left about midday.

Project X wasn't there, I believe the Abbey boys were supporting their customer cars, -Mick/Ronnie/Tim mainly. All were running very well. 

Andy was pulling consistent late 9's. Ron Kiddels car looked awesome and was putting in low 10's IIRC. Rocket Ronnie was also consistently in the 10's. When I left Tim had run an 11.1 (car looked awesome) and Mick (very purposeful) had run a 12.1 IIRC, both looked like they had quite a bit more to come and were only on their 2nd launches at that time. Gary's car was doing ok too, in the 11;s I think, ran a 120 terminal when he went up against Ronnie who was in the 140s.

There was also a very quick R32 which sounded awesome running in the elevens (think it was silver).

Rgds Nito


----------



## Lee_Pendlebury (Nov 18, 2001)

Does anyone have any RX7 times?

Cheers
Lee


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Cheers for the updates Nito and Jay, I would have loved to of gone


----------



## demondiablo (Sep 10, 2003)

what a day that was all action from the start including a cossie letting go or gearbox or something,all i can say is well done andy they were some awesome runs,the car looked good from the start it really did, had a funny feeling it would be coming to kent  whos was the greenish skyline r34 with abbey stickers on the back?that was also running well alongside the abbey crew especially ronnie,but rons car was awesome thats the first time i have been able to look at it up close and what a machine.
well done to everyone who took part for putting on a great show.
ron better luck next year  
andy well done the car was awesome but you probably know that as you were driving    
justin


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Tim finally got a 10! Nice one mate I am really pleased for you - it's well deserved.

Guy in Geff's RX7 was getting consistent 10's but the car was not 100% behaving.

Mick was getting 11 second runs but with the drag tyres on it was just too grippy and he kept bogging down. With a few adjustments that car will be in the 10's.

Ron (Rocket Ron) was suffering drive problems and was not running at full potential. I think he got a 10.6 or something before it had the problems. He was getting 140+mph terminals though  

Andy Barnes had fantastic consistent 9's. He was making it look easy and deserved to win.

Gary did a few runs but looked like he was having gear selection problems or something so he wasnt getting the 10's that he deserved.

Ron Kidell was driving like he stole it as usual  awesome 10.2 was the best I saw from him - the best showman there. Sorry to hear the OS Giken box gave in  

No really impressive Supra's. ND Evo 7 wasnt getting 10's when I left - it may be 'just me' but the car looked down tuned since it went bang in the summer.

Thats my summary of all the 'big boys' anyway.

Ant


----------



## NigelR32 (Jul 24, 2002)

*Thanks Guys*

Just wanted to say thanks to all the Guys who raced their Skylines today. As much as I love these cars, I've never seen them "In Action" before.

It was also a pleasure to finally meet Mark, with his Top Secret '32....What a machine   . Sorry about your launch issues mate   

One thing i did notice today though.....Dont RB26 Motors ever sound good when they're screaming!!!

Thanks again all

P.S. What was that stupid wheelie Stingray all about???  

Regards


----------



## jameswrx (Jul 27, 2003)

Just got in, how is santa pod is the coldest place on earth?..

Full respect goes to Andy, simply awesome :smokin: :smokin: 

My ears are still ringing from that frekin jet car  it's bangs took the window out in the box above/behind the start line :smokin:


----------



## moses (Mar 1, 2003)

well done andy mate , awesome time bud 

and yeah simon had probs launching today so he was out but afterwards he got a 10.38 or something


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2004)

Well done Skyline guys!
Was awesome to actually get close enough to see the big power Skylines in the pit!
Love that gold r32!


----------



## gertmuppet (Oct 17, 2003)

*at last*

well done andy, do you know the best part of this effort today is to finally stop all the whinging about andy/sumo/gtart that has been going on recently, a lot of folks witnessed it today, fact, period, end of story.

what happened between the shoot out with the toyota starlet turbo (underdog) and the skyline gts?


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Fuggles and I have just this minute got in. Thanks to everyone who turned up on the GTROC stand. Talk about cold and windy..Brrrrrr! My face has wind rash, how very attractive  

Well done to all who took part on the drag strip - I was the one jumping up and down like a looney cheering everyone on...what a SAD O!!   

Claire


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

I've had my "run-ins" with Andy on here, but I would like to say how impressive his runs were. Very consistent 9's all day ... I take my hat off to him. It quite clearly shows that to get the best out of your car, you need to put in some practise before an event. Andy had previously been to the pod, had a play, got his suspension settings right, his tyre choice right, his launch technique right - and susbequently got the results.

Rocket Rons car is such a weapon. I saw a few runs and it looked as though he was having some problems getting it off the line ... and he therefore wasn't getting on boost properly until the thing had done quite a distance .... yet, he was still crossing the line with terminal speeds the same as Andy (in the 140's). If only Ron could have got some better launches - I think we'd have seen 9's from him too.

Plenty of other great cars today .... a shame Mick didn't have the best of days ... just needs to practise his launch technique. Once his car is moving JEEEEEZ it doesn't 'arf shift !! (Nice to finally meet you by the way Mick).

Anyone else see the Pro fueller, the jet car and the Bike ? There were absolutely incredible (having never witnessed drag cars / bikes in person before). How the hell those guys keep them in a straight line is beyond me. 205+mph in 5.5 seconds and the 1/4's done ..... frightening.

Nice to see everyone again today too.

Edited to add: Thanks to the guys at Abbey .... my car is sounding absolutely AWESOME.


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

Best day out I have had for a long time loads of quick cars Three Supras in the low elevens a RX7 also. Andy Barns ran a 9.6 that car does not let a single bit of smoke out others over fuel so much they cant get going for a while after the 1st to Second gear change. Lots of mechanical failures Fen sport corolla Ron and quite a few others but at that level to survive one or two races is good.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

fantastc day out - is it me or are skyline just gettng ever son common now - they were EVERYWHERE!!!

good results on track, the first few cars getting 13's and 12's seemed fast, the the probys went out and the 12's and 13's seemed slow and 10's were fast, Then the Proper Drag car went - fcuk me now that is FAST!!

well done Andy - no doubt there will a thread soon enough  well done to the other cars also - shame about the bits that let go 

Claire - fancy a carreer in TV do we?

Simon


----------



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

i thought it was a top day  Cold, but luckily no rain  - it was great to catch up with so many people in one place  

great turnout from all the different jap clubs - most NSXs ive ever seen in the UK  

the red FD was doing 10s all day  :smokin: 

cheers Lex


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Does anyone have any pics/movies from today?


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

I have pics and took plenty of video ... unfortunately I'm in Birmingham for the next 4 days, so will not be able to do anything with the footage until at least then.


----------



## mjcole12 (Apr 27, 2004)

i have vids of the top feul drag and the jet car and also 1 of the sumo's 9.8 runs but they have no sound and i dont have anywhere to up load them


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

> No really impressive Supra's


There was one that (according to the number plate) had about 900bhp. I saw it go up the strip once and you could tell by the way the car was lurching that it had awesome levels of power. However the chassis and transmission seemed unable to convert that into consistantly good forward acceleration so the results weren't as impressive as the engine deserved. I have never ever even once seen a Supra get off the line well and despite seeing some with large amounts of horsepower I have never seen one that's turned in a good result. Not sure why that is ... ?

I found Daz's comments about Rocket Ron interesting. During the day I was wondering why Ronnie wasn't getting into the 9s considering his terminals, especially as he's a very capable driver and knows how to launch. I didn't really see any of his launches close up so I couldn't decide for myself.

Fair play to Andy - it was nice to be able to say this to his face. Top marks to the man, full respect. Awesome performance.

Shame about Gary's gearbox - I've never seen his car run before and the only run I saw was the one where he broke it.


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

Who owned the EVO that ran in the low 10 ?


----------



## alex h (Mar 11, 2002)

One Supra ran an 11.9 without uprated turbo's just decent tyres, an uprated torque converter and a bit of extra boost. That in reality was impressive! His 1.8 60Ft times are very good!


----------



## Toby Broom (Aug 25, 2003)

I think the Evo was Seahaven's


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

brilliant day.

so cold.

could'nt help myself by standing in the stand behind the jet car on the first run. I think i've got lung cancer now 

lmfao

Ron Kidells car was awesome, and its a shame it let go, but Andy barnes had it won from the minute he turned up.

Wandering round the pits though, the two ron's, top secret, and a few others, parked up in the open, lots of people wandering about... andy barned in his secret tent, surrounded by "staff"

lol, made me think of Ferarri in F1.

well done to all, and thanks for a great day

mook


----------



## MONKEYmark (Apr 17, 2003)

alex h said:


> One Supra ran an 11.9 without uprated turbo's just decent tyres, an uprated torque converter and a bit of extra boost. That in reality was impressive! His 1.8 60Ft times are very good!


thanks alex

did it with stock ceramic jap turbos 1.1 bar
stock 440cc injectors
no boost controller
no fuel computers or electronics
stock suspension

managed to get a free run in when they were sleeping taking tickets 
fluffed it trying to power brake too hard. it pushed car a couple of feet through the beam  

when you get a good launch it sure feels great.
my best of 4 runs

reaction time .342
60 foot 1.730
330 foot 4.964
1/8 et 7.660
1/8 mph 91.11
1000 et 9.924
1/4 et 11.962
1/4 mph 114.17

was a great day out but ques for racing and signing on were too much

our most consistent supra did not get chance to race with alarm problems at santapod.

what sort of 60 foot times were stock turbo skylines getting?
seen a couple of skylines running mid 14`s
will be good to see the official results. a couple of none jap cars racing on a jap performance day WTF


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

I had a good day, if not a bit cold 

However - nearly 2 hours to get out of Santa Pod was a bit of a **** take - they need to learn how to control the traffic!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Brilliant day, awesome Sumo car don't ya think? :smokin: 

FWIW the Norris Evo had gearbox problems yesterday apparently hence he arrived late and I'm not sure it was 100%, so to do a 10.3 or so was pretty good!

I remember last year early 10s was awesome - this year it's late 9s...what's to come, LOL.  
T


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

-C- said:


> I had a good day, if not a bit cold
> 
> However - nearly 2 hours to get out of Santa Pod was a bit of a **** take - they need to learn how to control the traffic!



It was a joke, I left the carpark at 3-30 and eventually got out at 4-45!!!  , then had the joys of a really slow M1 all the way to the M25, then the M25 was slow all the way to the M3, and then one of my indicators decided to pop out when I was in the outside lane!!


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

seems like I timed it just right then - left the carpark at 3.20 and got back into nottingham at just after 5pm


----------



## Kirky R33 (Mar 20, 2004)

*Made up! =)*

I posted a 14.3 on my last run, iam happy with that as it was the first time a have dragged the car.

My car is also being featured in loaded magazine (with 2 others), had a photo shoot with a sexy lady and every thing!


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Tims car didnt get 10s did it? Low 11s yea? Nor did a lot of the invited cars (Wasnt the SVA imports one the "Predicted 10.4 sec" car? Ran 12s all day that i noticed), but a fair few did.

Less than 10 road cars got 10sec or better tho didnt they?

Sumo34 was awesome as always (Love the new side exit, much more my style!), tho the RK 32 was my fave.

Andy B looks like one of the 3 muskiteers now tho, lol.

We still miles and miles behind the scene in Japan etc, but expect to be i guess.

(Still beyond me why people run the strip but dont launch their car hard tho, pointless)


----------



## Alexb (Jul 1, 2003)

I managed a 13.6 @ 103mph on my final run, this was also my first time, I reckon with a bit more 'dump the clutch' brutality I could have gotten a better time


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

Had a great day ... bit cold... but cant win 'em all . 

Big congrats to Ron K ... boy that guys knows how to drive.... 
Congrat to Andy Barnes.. well done dude.. 

-C- .. your cars looks as good in the flesh as did in the pics your posted.. love the kit and the rims.. 

nice to put a few faces to the names.... funny how they never look how you'd image.. 

and cheers to Ben Linney for the parking ..  

All in all a good day out 




Congrat to andy... Awesome times


----------



## Willdatsun (Aug 7, 2004)

DId any of the cars have auto trans, or lenco or anything? Rekon that could shave up to a second off the times, because clutching and changing gears is just freewheeling the car!


----------



## Alexb (Jul 1, 2003)

I can change gear faster then my gtst auto ever could :!:!:!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Quick, very quick ............. but not a quick as Skyline !!!!!


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Alexb said:


> I managed a 13.6 @ 103mph on my final run, this was also my first time, I reckon with a bit more 'dump the clutch' brutality I could have gotten a better time


Alex,
103mph is quite impressive for a RB25DET, well done


----------



## Alexb (Jul 1, 2003)

err, I have a GT-R now (well, for the last year )


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Woops  

I'll take it back, it's a crap time


----------



## Alexb (Jul 1, 2003)




----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

SteveN said:


> Tims car didnt get 10s did it? Low 11s yea? Nor did a lot of the invited cars (Wasnt the SVA imports one the "Predicted 10.4 sec" car? Ran 12s all day that i noticed), but a fair few did.
> 
> He was running with standard injectors/fuel rail should be alot faster when he upgrades


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

Nismoalex said:


> -C- .. your cars looks as good in the flesh as did in the pics your posted.. love the kit and the rims..


Cheers Alex 

I wasnt very social yesterday with everyone - combination of tiredness 7 being absolutely frozen 

*mental note to bring more clothes next time


----------



## Alexb (Jul 1, 2003)

I left my substantial jacket at work!! DOH, which gets locked up for the weekend, DOUBLE DOH, so I had to make do with a really thin jacket, and waiting in the drag queue, to keep warm!!


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

Sounds like a splendid day out. Shame I missed it  but with the remnants of a stinking cold I don't think standing around freezing all day would have done me any good! 
According to my domain provider I now have unlimited web space and unlimited band width so with that and the 1meg broadband if anyone needs any videos hosting of it let me know or mail them to [email protected] and I'll stick them up and post a link when I get in this evening...


----------



## Kirky R33 (Mar 20, 2004)

i got a vid of me getting wasted by a black supra, that had "p~ss on GT-R" sticker on the back....

mmmm dont think i post that! haha


any one know what power it was running?


----------



## Ross (Jul 27, 2001)

Jason,
It's not a crap time for a first effort!
400 bhp gtr's are only in the 12's 
If it was a standard car that isn't bad at all!
Ross.


----------



## Lee_Pendlebury (Nov 18, 2001)

Its not great imho. I used to run high 13's in a totally standard GTiR. Terminals were lower though, only about 93mph from memory.


----------



## Alexb (Jul 1, 2003)

mines 'supposed' to be about 425fhp and I only got 13's


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

tonigmr2 said:


> Brilliant day, awesome Sumo car don't ya think? :smokin:
> 
> FWIW the Norris Evo had gearbox problems yesterday apparently hence he arrived late and I'm not sure it was 100%, so to do a 10.3 or so was pretty good!
> 
> ...


Hi T.,

I didn't think you could make it? Did you pay for a ticket then? I didn't see your car on the stand.

Claire


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I turned up in my Discovery  
Hence was relegated to the public car park (sigh).

If I owe you for an unflogged ticket do PM me though, I appreciate I cancelled late....
T


----------



## Powervehicles (Sep 11, 2002)

Good day. Well worth the trip down. Shame none of the Scottish GTRs were down too  , and a certain Mr2 would have done the damage if it made the trip, aye "GTRNutter" 

Great seeing the cars that were at TOTB3 again (RK, The Rocket, Tim ETC) and even better seeing Andy Barnes put in such an excellent time (9.681 was the best i think). Great to see these cars making the times they should be.

More sub 10 sec cars next year me thinks


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Ross,
When you said this,


Ross said:


> It's not a crap time for a first effort!


about my saying this,


JasonO said:


> I'll take it back, it's a crap time


I was being funny.

I hope Alex caught the smilies on the post 


BTW. Ross, did you ever get my emails at your works address ?


----------



## Alexb (Jul 1, 2003)

Don't worry, my  was in jest 

However I am still concerned that my car isn't pulling it's weight correctly, I will know for sure when it is dyno'd.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

What a great day (apart from the weather - brrrrrrrrrr).
Some really good times and a lot of effort was put in by a huge Skyline contingent. I think everyone who ran was really pleased with their performance - the icing on the cake had to be 3 Skylines in the final 4 of the shoot-out :smokin: :smokin: 

As for the stand location if you missed it you wouldn't have believed it. We had the *only *stand in the main pit area. Everyone else was over the other side on the rough ground. :smokin: :smokin:  

Congratulations to Andy for some amazing times. And commiserations to Ron at the end. After all that work you deserved a better finish, I know everyone felt for you. Good to see Ronnie doing some good times in a car that was driven there and driven home - that really says something! Even Tim managed not to break anything!   

Good to see Mick and Claire representing the club well in front of the camears. I think Claire plugged the club on at least two occasions and Mick was very gratious in thanking everyone who supported him after his mishap earlier this year.   

To everyone I didn't have time to talk to: _Sorry it was a busy day.  _ 
To everyone I only spoke briefly to: _Sorry for having to dash off_  
To everyone I did get a chance to talk to: _Sorry for boring you_   

See most of you next weekend.


----------



## Lee_Pendlebury (Nov 18, 2001)

Alexb said:


> Don't worry, my  was in jest
> 
> However I am still concerned that my car isn't pulling it's weight correctly, I will know for sure when it is dyno'd.


Depends how hard you were launching it to a certain extent. Doing the 13's in my Pulsar was a case of setting the revs to 7000, and then stepping off the clutch. Brutal but it works. I dont see the point in running a 1/4 if your not going to launch hard though.


----------



## Alexb (Jul 1, 2003)

I can't be sure, But I think I launched at around 5000rpm, it could have been a little less though, I was doing it by ear, as at santa pod they don't gve you much time before being staged and greenlight!! Which is worthy of complaint to be honest, but I guess I could have asked for a gap if I really wanted it.

I am sure that if I had launched from 7k, I would have had a better 13 time, but I still think my car is off the pace a little, pending further investigation, this is just speculation at the moment.


----------



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

*Really good day.*

Was a really good day after spending an hour trying to find a hotel at 11 o'clock Saturday night.  

The biggest surprise was finding my old Silver gtr34(GB) for sale. I hadn't seen it since i wrote it off in 2002. Four weeks after i got it form middlehurst.
Weird  

But all the cars went great and as this was my first time, i think next time i will have to try mine down the strip.

Graham


----------



## alex h (Mar 11, 2002)

Kirky R33 said:


> i got a vid of me getting wasted by a black supra, that had "p~ss on GT-R" sticker on the back....
> 
> mmmm dont think i post that! haha
> 
> ...


Hey Kirky, that Supra is owned by the Doran's they are a really nice couple...you couldn't have been beaten by nicer people! lol

But yeah you got whipped by a Supra running GT2835's  lol Not sure what BHP but I don't think they are pushed to the nth degree...would guess at 475-500RWHP through an auto with an uprated (3200?) converter.


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

Alexb said:


> I can't be sure, But I think I launched at around 5000rpm, it could have been a little less though, I was doing it by ear, as at santa pod they don't gve you much time before being staged and greenlight!! Which is worthy of complaint to be honest, but I guess I could have asked for a gap if I really wanted it.
> 
> I am sure that if I had launched from 7k, I would have had a better 13 time, but I still think my car is off the pace a little, pending further investigation, this is just speculation at the moment.


With 425bhp you should be comfortably in the low 12's IMO 

In a Standard 276bhp Impreza P1 I used to be able to hit 12.9's @ 110mph at Santa Pod 

Standard Skyline should be low 13's/high 12's I reckon


----------



## rickgtr (Jun 27, 2004)

this is the time that I ran, white r32 gtr with red seats, currently for sale.

Great day and well happy with result.

Reaction time: .923
60 ft: 1.838
330 ft: 5.019
1/8 mile: 7.601
1/8 mile mph: 98.64
1000 ft: 9.680
1/4 mile: 11.546 @ 122.95mph 

Offers on £19K anybody????


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

A tiny point but one i feel worth mentioning. I'm sure most of the 'stage 1 400bhp' such as mine can break the 13 sec quarter barrier but I'm wondering how people are willing to find out?
I don't mind sparing the horses when mines warmed up BUT to sit at the 1/4 and impart 7000rpm straight onto the entire driveline takes extreme balls. I don't think anyone wants to come home with a skyline on back of the trailer with a 5k or 3k engine/gearbox rebuild. I don't say for one second that the powertrain isn't durable but the full on side step the clutch at max rpm is a massive strain and as much I like seeing a skyline leap off the line I have to wince thinking what the drivetrain is going through
I love the 1/4 mile test but I am a firm believer that a lot of times on moderately tuned pride and joy cars comes down to how harsh the owner is willing to be with it. I shaved a whole second from 15.4 to 14.3 on my old rover coupe by having a crude launch control/full throttle shift that allowed me to launch with 1/2 boost and then slam (crunch) the gears without lifting off. That was *roughly* the difference between similar cars with 100bhp between them. 
I'm sure my car driven sympathetically off the line probably would be late 13's. Paul Cawson's R32 car is a point in case.....450-500bhp but he launched it absolutely flat out and managed a 0-60 of 3.7 seconds. Harsh...BUT QUICK!
With that in mind, fair play to all the people that ran consistent 9's and 10's especially with the skyline world staring at their every move.......


----------



## kirbz (Nov 13, 2003)

It was a great day out, first time i went and was meant to meet up with your events lady Claire but i missed her  

Well the 300 boys did us proud with one running 12.6 with slicks and running normal mods but the rest were in the low 13's

I hope to have my 300 finished soon and give some of you guys a good run but hats off to rocket ronnie and the red r32 not sure who that was and the sumo car very special cars wouldnt like to think how much £££ is under the bonnet  

Also who was the person who had a green R34 next to ronnies car with a huge T88 turbo?? i did start to talk to him but he was a right miserable git!! if you go to a show and have tour bonnet up your going to get people talking to you showing there appreciation about your car!!

But apart from that cant wait till next year as we are trying to arrange a few joint meets :smokin: 

Cheers
Kirbz


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

kirbz said:


> Also who was the person who had a green R34 next to ronnies car with a huge T88 turbo?? i did start to talk to him but he was a right miserable git!! if you go to a show and have tour bonnet up your going to get people talking to you showing there appreciation about your car!!
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Kirbz


  A green R34


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Tim said:


> A green R34


lol, insult of the year goes to kirbz! 

Its MILLENIUM JADE damn it!


----------



## johnnyTightlips (Jun 17, 2003)

well, in your amazing words of wisdom how would you describe it lol?

cornish sea weed green?


----------



## johnnyTightlips (Jun 17, 2003)

that wasnt to you dan.

but if you simplify the name 'millenium jade'

millenium - a time period of 1000 years, i was lucky enough to witness the start of a new milenium (since when is it anything to do with colour )

jade - a colour also commonly known as......GREEN


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

> that wasnt to you dan.


Didnt think it was mate 

I understand what your saying about the colour


----------



## kirbz (Nov 13, 2003)

Please accept my appologies i do not know the full range of nissan colours for the R34  it looked green to me  or if i was honest sort of a wishy washy light green  i remember they used to do a cavalier sri in a similar colour a few years ago  

Still miserable who ever it was...i am presuming it was tim by the colour reaction!! i was only interested in your car mate if you dont want people looking at your car and conversing with you dont go to shows  

Kirbz


----------



## spudgun (Sep 3, 2001)

firstly a big thanks to claire and john for organising things, was the best show ive been to in ages, and ive finally joined the gtroc.was hoping to meet everyone at newport pagnall on the way up there, but for some reason they blocked off a bit of the m25 and had to go on the a10 and missed the meet up. thanks for getting me my pass at the gate john, was much appreciated!

i went in my stage 1 silver 32, but was great to see so many other versions all together in one place. some of the gtr's there certainly gave me food for thought, in particular the sumo 34, even at idle it sounded fantastic.dunno who does the work on that car, but it seemed proper in every way, truly cool car. well done with the times, was a mega impressive sight!  
dunno whos the darkish silver 34 with te37 wheels was, had a mild kit on it i think(rear diffuser), parked immediately on the left as you drove into the gtroc pen, but mate that is one seriously goodlooking car, and tastefully done. best looking car i saw all day (apart from my big bertha  )

great day out, thanks again :smokin:


----------



## Ged (Jun 29, 2001)

Kirbz your full of something, but rapidly you are dispersing in by typing at your keyboard.......not sure exactly what it is.......but it most certainly isnt wit


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

I actually went to the event to drive my car, the bonnet was probably up to get rid of the heat or warm my hands.
I do however remeber talking to dozens of people and answering all their questions quite pleasently. Sorry if I was a miserable git but I was maybe due to run or trying to prepare the car. 
Jog my memory as to what you asked me.

Yours, 
Miserable Git


----------



## kirbz (Nov 13, 2003)

Tim said:


> I actually went to the event to drive my car, the bonnet was probably up to get rid of the heat or warm my hands.
> I do however remeber talking to dozens of people and answering all their questions quite pleasently. Sorry if I was a miserable git but I was maybe due to run or trying to prepare the car.
> Jog my memory as to what you asked me.
> 
> ...


Hi

I was just asking what turbo it was and what the lag was like on such a large beast, i wanted to know what sort of power she puts down etc and more important what sort of money to create a beast like that..as after i have finished my project 300 then a single turbo skyline will be my next project.

I am only messing so please dont take offence  and Ged you just dont know wit  

Kirbz


----------



## japracer MK2 (Apr 20, 2002)

*Spudgun*

The R34 Silver baby was Howsies car, Do-Luck Kit same as our Sumo34, minus the front bumper.
The wheels make the car for sure.

Rob


----------



## nigel f (Sep 11, 2002)

I have seen a real funny Yellow 300ZX before, I wonder if that has a paint name,
Banna Yellow, or Custard Yellow.

"I am only messing so please dont take offence"


----------



## kirbz (Nov 13, 2003)

nigel f said:


> I have seen a real funny Yellow 300ZX before, I wonder if that has a paint name,
> Banna Yellow, or Custard Yellow.
> 
> "I am only messing so please dont take offence"


None taken at all i tend to prefer Banana Yellow!! i presume you meant banana and not banna??


----------



## nigel f (Sep 11, 2002)

Yeah Banana Yellow, is it the orignal colour ?


----------



## kirbz (Nov 13, 2003)

Yeh original nissan colour its actually yellow pearlglow a 3 stage pearl paint but my son calls it banana yellow so i tend to now 

Kirbz


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Pod*

Thanks everyone.

Andy


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

A man of many words!!    

Well done Andy.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

turboslippers,

I have sent you some vids to host.


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

Great stuff!

www.pointless-engineering.co.uk/mpegs/skyline/sumo_9-86_143.wmv
www.pointless-engineering.co.uk/mpegs/skyline/sumo_9-88_145.wmv
www.pointless-engineering.co.uk/mpegs/skyline/tim-v-norris.wmv


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*Just*

To let you guys know about my gearbox,
I only had 1st,2nd and 5th dont know why yet but it was fine the day before
This problem was from my first launch, I really enjoyed that launch  
Well done to everybody


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

was great day well done everyone, 

gary sorry to hear sabout your box hope you get it sorted 

lee


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

The SANTA POD show goes out on fri 23dr Oct 23:00 on ITV

Me and Mick are on it...LOL!!!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

*Gary*

Hi, did send you an e-mail and a txt with a sympathy vote!! Did you get it ?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Foxy

Is that London or southern ITV ??? As I have missed out b4, cos prog on London and I get southern !!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Booty-licious said:


> The SANTA POD show goes out on fri 23dr Oct 23:00 on ITV
> 
> Me and Mick are on it...LOL!!!



sorry, i really don't want to seem pedantic, but there is no Friday 23rd October this year?

you mean the 22nd??


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

yeah, i noticed that when I went to put it in the diary !!!! so is it Fir or sat ???


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Steve said:


> yeah, i noticed that when I went to put it in the diary !!!! so is it Fir or sat ???


Sorry guys, I copied and pasted the email from my contact at ITV!!! Im sure it's Saturday then, but I will check.....  

Claire


----------

